# Need help from those with expertise in kidney issues/diet. NOT for my girls.



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Helping a person who works for me. Her dogs are not Chis, but I know that you are all nutritionally educated and loving toward all animals so I am turning to you for help. I committed to get her guidance. 

Her oldest dog is 13 years old, 33 pounds and is a Samoyed (sp?) mix.

She recently took him in becasue she noticed a hazing of his eyes and he would not eat. Confirmed that he is losing his sight but otherwise checked out well. Blood work is back and it is amazing good for his age but the doc indicated a very slight elevation in something that might indicate kidney issues. 

As a result, he wants to change his diet. I said, "Let me guess. Doc wants him on Science Diet". She looked at me like I was an all-knowing prophet. Yes was the answer.
So, when I asked what she usually fed. She said Pedigree. She does add water.

Since he had not had interest in his food (turned out to be just the one day), I brought some ZP in a bag and told her that he would eat it. Sprinkle on his food or use as a treat. Well, he ate it as she said "without hesitation" Apparently he normally eats hesitantly. Bear in mind that I offered the ZP before bloodwork was back and I knew of possible kidney issue.

I am going to review dogfoodadvisor and dogfoodanalysis with her. I know that ZP or other ultra high protein food will not be suitable with kidney issues (possible at this point).

What high quality foods would you suggest knowing what I have shared? Even if he does not have a kidney problem, I'd love to help her get her 2 dogs on a better food.

Thank you!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I like all the Fromm Four Star formulas...the grain-inclusive ones are not overly high in protein.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Probably something grain free.. Orijen is definitely too high in protein if he has kidney problems. I don't know if Acana would be more suitable, or maybe Fromm as Kristi suggested. Since you add water to the freeze-dried S&C patties that might be an appropriate choice. I can't imagine how expensive it would be to feed a 30lb dog Stella and Chewy's though.


----------

